
Google Ventures Bans Investments in NC Until Anti-LGBT Law Is Repealed - replicatorblog
http://recode.net/2016/04/01/google-ventures-north-carolina-hb2-ban/
======
Keverw
They mentioned this on the local news. I figured there'd be more discussion
about it here on HN.

I felt Google's decision was really unfair because what if there's a LGBT
Founder of a startup who happens to be raised and born in NC, and is wanting
out... That investment could help move them to Silicon Valley... Google
wouldn't invest in them just because of the state? Feels like they shouldn't
discriminate a whole community based on the actions of the few lawmakers.
Google seems like a smart company, I really hope they realize what they're
doing. I'm really hoping they'd evaluate things case by case instead of just
throwing out applications for startups just from being from NC. Maybe have a
clause in the agreement that after they invest, the startup must relocate.

